# what size RUBS ??



## mousekid98 (Apr 7, 2012)

hi i was wondering what size RUBS you guys use as i was going to order some from amazon but i dident know what sizes to get for breeding groups , mothers with litters , growing up tubs ect ????


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

I think most use the 9ish litre for pairing I personally use the 32 litre underbed storage box for groups and growing on and have other type which I use for pairs or trios whilst pairing up and then transfer pregnant does to the underbed storage to have the litter usually 3 does per tub plus the litter trying to keep different varieties in the group so that can tell which pups belong to which doe when they fur up


----------



## mousekid98 (Apr 7, 2012)

thanks for info


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

I use the 9L for a small/young single buck. 17L for a breeding pair, adult large buck, and a pregnant/nursing doe. I would have two or 3 does preg/nursing in a 17L if I was completely comfortable with how they each raised their prior litter, and how they get along.

42L for a doe (or max three) with 2 week kittens, until weaning age. It has file slot ridges on two sides, so not recommended for crazy chewers, but I like it for the head space.

I have 64L RUBS for retirement groups, running on groups, or resting doe groups. Groups would be around eight adults. More or less, would depend on size and/or personality of mice involved. The 64L has a great amount of head space. Head room allows for a bit more climbing, hung foraging items (like half an egg carton stuffed with hay and some sort of dry food), and such amusements. Fun for me, in my setup (bedroom) but if I had them in a space cramped shed, it would be most inconvenient.

The important part, for the mice (as I understand it), is usually the floor space and social group, not really the head room.

-Zanne


----------

